# Seltsames Ding bei ebay ersteigert für NT Kühlung



## Headshot74 (31. Januar 2010)

*Seltsames Ding bei ebay ersteigert für NT Kühlung*

Hab dieses Ding vor  paar Tagen in der Bucht gefunden. Bei 10 euro inkl. Versand hab ich das halt mal genommen.
Soll ein Kühler für PC Netzteile sein. zum montieren eines 80er Lüfters geeignet.  Noch nie irgendwo gesehen.
Weis nich ob das was taugt,wenn das DING ankommt nach ich mal bessere Pic`s.

Angaben des Händlers:

Grundplatte 6,5 mm dick mit Kupfereinlage 
Kühlrippen aus Kupfer mit Rund Ableitung   -  
ca 0,8 kg - aussen H 41 x B 84 x T 89 mm - 
Aluminium Abdeckung für 80 mm Lüfter geeignet   
  mit leichten Kratzern


----------



## Phenom2 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Seltsames Ding bei ebay ersteigert für NT Kühlung*

Vielleicht sollen in die runden "ecken" Kondensatoren platziert werden damit sie durch den Luftzug gekühlt werden und an die Kupferplatte die Spannungswandler usw...


MfG,
Phenom2


----------



## Katastrophenmann (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Seltsames Ding bei ebay ersteigert für NT Kühlung*

Das ist ein CPU-Kühler.


----------



## Phenom2 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Seltsames Ding bei ebay ersteigert für NT Kühlung*

Achso, ich dachte es würde fest stehen, dass der für NT sein soll


----------



## anselm (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Seltsames Ding bei ebay ersteigert für NT Kühlung*

Ich find auch, dass das wie ein CPU-Kühler aussieht. 

Find ich erstaunlich billig. Normalerweise bieten die in Ebay doch immer wie verrückt auf so etwas.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Seltsames Ding bei ebay ersteigert für NT Kühlung*

Ich glaube die 10€ die du dafür bezahlt hast ist reiner Kupferwert!!!


----------



## Own3r (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Seltsames Ding bei ebay ersteigert für NT Kühlung*

Das ist ein CPU-Kühler ohne Lüfter


----------



## Phenom2 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Seltsames Ding bei ebay ersteigert für NT Kühlung*

Für was für einen Sockel ist der denn kompatibel? Das sieht mir ein bisschen seltsam aus...


----------



## Clonemaster (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Seltsames Ding bei ebay ersteigert für NT Kühlung*

joa nettes ding, damit kann man bestimmt was nettes anfangen 
solang um den sockel auf dem mainboard genug platz ist kannst du das überall draufbinden ^^
bei so nem brocken kühlt der bestimmt nicht schlecht und für 10 euro würde es ja auch 
in der vetrine gut aussehn xD


----------



## Phenom2 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Seltsames Ding bei ebay ersteigert für NT Kühlung*

Ist halt auch reines Kupfer 

Verglichen mit einem Boxed-Kühler ist der bestimmt besser...


----------



## Beachboy (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Seltsames Ding bei ebay ersteigert für NT Kühlung*

Denke auch das das ein CPU Kühler ist der wie ein Boxed funktioniert.

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Arctic Cooling CPU-Kühler Freezer 7 LP

Wohl sowas in der art. Bloß ohne Lüfter.

Wüsste nicht wie man das in einem NT verbauen sollte.


----------



## Headshot74 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Seltsames Ding bei ebay ersteigert für NT Kühlung*

Eben, aber das DING wurde als NT Kühler beschrieben.
Bessere Pics folgen. Interessant diese analyserei hier.
Wir kriegens sicher noch raus.


----------



## Phenom2 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Seltsames Ding bei ebay ersteigert für NT Kühlung*

Was war das denn für ein Verkäufer?
Kann der dir das nicht ein bisschen näher erläutern?


----------



## LOGIC (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Seltsames Ding bei ebay ersteigert für NT Kühlung*

Vll. ist ja ne verpackung dabei...dort wird alles drin stehen^^


----------



## SuEdSeE (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Seltsames Ding bei ebay ersteigert für NT Kühlung*

Ich denke auch das es sich um nen CPU kühler handelt...

aber wer weiss wenn du ihn aufs NT stellst und nen lüfter draufschraubst...


----------



## norse (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Seltsames Ding bei ebay ersteigert für NT Kühlung*

Das ist ein CPU Kühler, der wurde des öfteren mal auf Servern eingesetzt...ich wusste mal die firma..glaub es ist thermalright, die hatten mal sowas im programm, aber schon länger her


----------



## Genghis99 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Seltsames Ding bei ebay ersteigert für NT Kühlung*

Könnte auch ein Serverkühler von EKL sein. EKL fertigte ja ursprünglich nur OEM Kühler - Endkundenware gibt es eigentlich erst seit der Alpenfön Serie.


----------



## BigBoymann (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Seltsames Ding bei ebay ersteigert für NT Kühlung*

Vieleicht ist es ja wirklich aus einem semipassiven Netzteil. 

Ist es denn sicher, dass es sich um PC Hardware handelt???

Im Hifi Bereich werden auch oft sehr große Kupferkühler verwendet. 

Denn irgendwie siehts für mich auf den Bildern erstmal nicht nach einem CPU Kühler aus, aber auch bei einem Netzteil hätte ich die Probleme wohin damit. 

Ich befürchte es ist ein Kühler für irgendein Netzteil und wird nirgendswoanders passen.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Seltsames Ding bei ebay ersteigert für NT Kühlung*

Der kühlt bestimmt gut.....VollkupferKühler
Man sieht der lecker aus^^ darauf einen Noiseblocker und gut is^^


----------



## RT666 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Seltsames Ding bei ebay ersteigert für NT Kühlung*

Ich würde auch sagen, dass es sich hier um einen Serverkühler handelt.
Also nix mit Netzteil.


----------



## Henner (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Seltsames Ding bei ebay ersteigert für NT Kühlung*

Sieht auch für mich nach einem CPU-Kühler aus. Merkwürdig sind aber der längliche Kühlerboden und das Montagesystem (oder zumindest das, was davon sichtbar ist).


----------



## Atosch (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Seltsames Ding bei ebay ersteigert für NT Kühlung*

Mal ehgrich wie soll as in ein NT passen?
Die sin doch innen alle komplett anderst.


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Seltsames Ding bei ebay ersteigert für NT Kühlung*



PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Sieht auch für mich nach einem CPU-Kühler aus. Merkwürdig sind aber der längliche Kühlerboden und das Montagesystem (oder zumindest das, was davon sichtbar ist).



Naja schau dir mal nen Pentium Pro an  Da könnte der kühler perfekt passen, denn die Pentium PRO sind ebenfalls länglich. 

Allerdings sind die so alt da wurde früher noch nix mit heaptpipes gemacht meines wissens.
Hier mal nen bild vom Pentium Pro 

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e0/Ic-photo-intel-KB80521EX180-(pentium_pro).png


----------



## exa (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Seltsames Ding bei ebay ersteigert für NT Kühlung*

vllt ist es ja ein serverkühler, deswegen die komische befestigung...


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Seltsames Ding bei ebay ersteigert für NT Kühlung*

Ich sag ja Pentium Pro, das waren früher ja Server CPU´s allerdings brauch nen P Pro nicht so nen dicken kühler und Heatpipes haben erst später den einzug in die Computerwelt bekommen, soweit ich weis.


----------



## Headshot74 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Seltsames Ding bei ebay ersteigert für NT Kühlung*

Heute immernoch keine Post mit Teilen gekommen. F..k!!!!!!!!!!!
Grad am Case weiterbauen.... und Tschüß... muß weitermachen....


----------



## Headshot74 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Seltsames Ding bei ebay ersteigert für NT Kühlung*

Hallöchen! Nochmal da, Kühler kam mit etwas verspätung.
Also der hockte definitiv auf ner CPU. Ich werde man schauen ob ich ihn auf den oberteil einer EHEIM platzieren kann. evtl mit oder ohne nen 80er Fan drauf. Ansonsten werde ich ihn zum selbstkostenpreis wieder weg geben.
Hab mal noch paar reale bilder dazu gemacht wie ich ihn bekommen hab.


----------



## einsA (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Seltsames Ding bei ebay ersteigert für NT Kühlung*

vllt gibts ja noch n müden euro dafür beim Schrottplatz


----------



## DAEF13 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Seltsames Ding bei ebay ersteigert für NT Kühlung*

Sind um den Heatspreader-Abdruck Löcher die man zur Befestigung verwenden kann?
Wenn ja, kannste ja mal versuchen ne Halterung dafür zu basteln...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Seltsames Ding bei ebay ersteigert für NT Kühlung*

Du kannst das Ding dir auf den Kopf schnallen dann hast was für Fasching was keiner hat, glaub mir die werden alle neidich sein!!!


----------



## kimkoma (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Seltsames Ding bei ebay ersteigert für NT Kühlung*

Die 10 Oken hättest du auch mir überweisen können....


----------

